# First Glimpse 3D & 4D baby scans - Wrexham & Chester, UK



## StirCrazy

https://www.babyandbump.com/images/banners/firstglimpse.gif


www.firstglimpse.co.uk - First Glimpse 3D & 4D baby scans


First Glimpse of Wrexham, Chester, UK provide a range of baby scanning services including 3D and 4D baby scans, baby utrasound scans, nuchal translucency scanning, dating scans and fetal sexing scans.

The optimum time for your 4d scan is between 24 and 32 weeks
For 3d/4D scan phone 01978359005 and for other ultrasound services phone 01244 680214.
To book your scan, please fill in your details *here* and we will contact you ASAP


*Wrexham Clinic - 16, Townhill, Wrexham, LL13 8NB.*
The newly renovated clinic has been specifically designed to provide a luxurious spacious waiting area / reception area, large scan room with wall mounted TV LCD screen, comfortable adjustable couch, seating for 4 additional guests, and a newly fitted bathroom and kitchen facilities.

https://www.firstglimpse.co.uk/images/map1.gif

*Chester Clinic - The Wellness Centre, Chester Business Park, Chester*
Chester Wellness centre is a newly renovated centre opened in Jan 06 and provides a 
relaxed luxurious environment for your scan.


----------



## Tezzy

oh thanks! worth looking into then?


----------



## Wobbles

Yer - will post the ladies name we seen the other day shes lovely :D

If you come for one we'll meet for lunch although a lil while away yet lol - Have to meet up again soon x


----------



## Tezzy

yeah deffo... i think we'lll book one :) and lunch would be great


----------

